# Question about breeding?



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Would you breed your registered nigi buck to an outside non registered doe?


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't have Nigi's, but I would allow breeding to clean healthy does that can provide proof that they are negative for CAE and CL. Makes no difference to me if they aren't registered 

Bucks certainly don't care about papers LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally would not, even if the doe was CAE & CL tested neg. I want my buck to be breeding registered stock that will show his name off and not just producing kids that are so so, if that makes sense. I wouldn't want my name or my bucks name associated with kids that are not up to my standards and not able to be registered. JMPO


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

thats what i was thinking KW. I am not even sure I will breed to any outside doe's at all. Seems like it would be a hassel anyway. thank you both for you comments!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have and will again to the "right" person and does.

My registered buck was bred to the same "outside" does 2 years in a row and each time produced beautiful kids. I was careful about meeting them and seeing they were in good health, the girls owner and I have become good friends because of our first meeting.
My buck is not a show stopper and I'm sure he has faults but the bloodlines as well as his dams capacity are enough for me to keep him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also don't see anything wrong with it....if that is what you want to do..... :wink: 
If it is anything like the American boer goat association....when you breed a registered FB buck to an unregistered doe of any breed...then that makes the offspring.....registered 50%... if the buck owner allows it... for an additional fee.......I have seen some gorgeous unregistered animals and hey.... some of them may of been registered ....at one time.... :wink: 
As long as there healthy....and you get a stud fee and any feed costs ect... then go for it :wink: :greengrin: 

There are risks... in any outside breeding's.....registered or not.... :hug: 

I personally... don't do outside breedings of any kind........but that is just me...

It is totally up to you though.... Good luck ...no matter what ...you may decide...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

As long as they are CL and CAE free within the last ninety days i will breed to an outside doe. I dont board. Even if she is unregistered. I feel that if my buck is good enough to be a buck then he should be good enough to make some improvement. I only keep the best of the best as bucks.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would do it. I test but I am not as stickler on it and wont require it for driveway breedings but if they want to stay for a day or longer then they will need to be tested or proven to come from tested stock.

The bucks name wont be on kids KWFarms if he is breeding to an unregistered nigerian doe as nigerians can not be bred up to american. 

If they are willing to pay the stud fee, I wouldnt discriminate against her registration status. thats just me


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

I also wanted to add, that if quality of the kids is your main concern, then it should definitely be a case by case basis.

Papers and bloodlines are not a gaurantee of quality. I have seen lots of what I would consider to be poor quality (even owned a few) that come with blue papers. And waaay back when, I owned a grade La Mancha that was nicer than any doe I'd had before or since. 

I guess I would like to breed my boys to does that needed improvement in several areas-then you would be able to see what your buck can or can't fix. But that's just me


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> The bucks name wont be on kids KWFarms if he is breeding to an unregistered nigerian doe as nigerians can not be bred up to american.


I realize that, but i'm just saying, if the breeder says that we barrowed insert bucks name from insert your name and they are talking with another breeder or goat owner and the kids have posty legs, short necks, or some other conformation issue, it really doesn't help your buck to much. Many times conformational flaws lay heavier on the buck than the doe and since you can't look at the does pedigree or parents you aren't familiar with what flaw traits could come up on the kids. But yeah, I understand that the resulting kids won't have papers, but the breeder will still know the kids sire... if I had a reg. buck servicing outside does I would want him to be breeding quality reg. does so I could get his name out there as a proven buck to sire quality kids and not be used on does that have unknown pedigrees. I rather have my registered buck sit all winter not breeding than to make a lot of money on him breeding to unreg. outside does, if that makes sense, that's just my opinion on the issue, hope I don't sound rude...I really am not trying to come off as snobby or anything, just wanted to give another point of view. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK ...we all have our own opinions...I respect that.... :hug: 

times are tough right now .... and if breeders...need to make extra money....on breeding uregistered stock.... it shouldn't hurt anything....just for the simple fact ...that they are not registered.....even with our own registered stock...there are some.... that don't measure up.....they come from our bucks...we all get them......and we sell them as "unregistered".....so I really don't see a difference..... :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Pam. :wink: 

I do see how it could go both ways on the issue.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam. :wink:
> 
> I do see how it could go both ways on the issue.


 Your welcome Kylee.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I only allow a few close friends access to my boys.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Health would be my concern. I offer stud service and I'm a stickler on who I allow to breed from that standpoint. I've only ever gotten requests from registered does, so I don't know how I'd approach that.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I would make sure the doe your buck would service is Johnes free as well as CAE and CL and is all around healthy. If she is I would go ahead and do it.


----------

